# He sends his love!



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

I have three does that have kidded, all bred by the same buck. Three sets of triplets, 8 bucks and 1 doeling!

Anyway, check out the darling heart on this little guy's back! And he has a matching set on his knees!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

That.....is the cutest thing I've seen!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Love it!!...he is too cute!!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

What are you going to name him?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Name him Romeo! He's too cute!


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Romeo is a super cute idea!
I had another vote for Valentino.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh!! I just squealed and called my husband over. He rolled his eyes, but only cause its the cutest thing EVER!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is too adorable.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

So super adorable!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh gosh, that is just too cute to be true  Please tell us what you name him  

Too bad those hearts on his knees will get rubbed off after he's been using them to lie down and get up for a while!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

That is so super adorable!! (squeal) Love it!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

He's so cute I could scream! You are so lucky!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Udder Folks said:


> Romeo is a super cute idea!
> I had another vote for Valentino.


As a silent film aficionado, I "heartily" approve the name Valentino! What a heartbreaker!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, adorable.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

It's official. Romeo.

I'm now hoping that my doe due tomorrow will give me a Juliet.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

careful he might steal your heart


----------

